# Trash Can help



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

Any tips on keeping the 6 month old puppy out of every trash can in the house? I know the obvious is to put the cans away or on a shelf, but are there any tricks that work? If someone invented a paper towel or tissue toy (that didn't shred to pieces) I would buy a lot of them. He will also did through a laundry basket full of clothes just to find the fabric softener sheet....

KW


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

All common for a V. We lock that stuff up and have trained Copper to release them if he does get one. An old towel or sheet with some knots tied in it works. I also have a long distance squirt bottle with water in it that does the job.  He sees that and is now on his best behavior! ;D However, it is what they don't have that they covet.


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I think I might get a giant roll of paper towels and box of tissues and drop them in the family room. I wonder if I can make him completely bored with paper products?

KW


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

My pup's favorite game now is to sneak into a bathroom, grab the end of the roll of toilet paper and take off running.

We try to remember to keep the bathroom doors closed, but every once in a while we'll see a rust colored streak run past with a long, long, LONG white tail.

Bruce


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Too funny! Yesterday was my 1st experience finding a complete double roll of paper towels shredded in a million pieces. It look like it had snowed in my room. Pumpkin immediately ran under my bed. Little stinker knew it was a no-no  I'm still trying to figure out how she got a roll out of the pantry so quickly.


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I gave Daltrey a pile of paper towels and let him go nuts...once he was done, I picked up the big pieces and gave them to him again. He got bored. We will see if this works.

KW


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

KW,

It sounds like we both have our hands full with a couple of mischievous puppies. My boy, Dax, will be 6 months old on 11/18. He is 38 lbs and I'm wondering if he is a little under sized.

How big is Daltry?

Bruce


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

Got some wood today and Dalt's attention has been eating wood pieces....which I guess towels and tissues sort of apply.

Daltrey is almost 50 lbs....I think that is a little big at 6 months. He does not look that big, but these V's are pretty solid. His parents were small, but I guess his great grandpa from Australia was large. I would have to believe that 38 lbs is normal. These guys hit growth spurts at different times.

Ever since I gave him a paper towels, he did back off searching them out. He absolutely loves to be chased and anytime he thinks he can get your attention to chase him....GAME ON......lol

KW


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I wonder if V's can get sick from eating a snotty tissue? 

KW


----------

